# Starting again without a studio



## mgotangsoodo (Aug 12, 2016)

As a kid (before college) 20 years ago I trained at a TSD MDK gym in Central NJ, I was able to achieve my first Dan before heading off to college and losing touch (and gaining a freshman 20). I now live in Colorado and there aren't any studios within a reasonable distance from my home but I'd like to find a way to pick up my study again. I still have my old Gup manuals and "Soo Bahk Do Tang Soo Do" by Hwang Kee as reference material but no teacher/instructor/trainer available. Has anyone else had some experience picking up on their own? Do I look for a non-MDK affiliated studio, do I look for a similar style, or do I look for something completely different? I'd love people's take on this or some advice.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 12, 2016)

Why not open your mind to the possibility of learning something completely new? I'd look at what schools are available in your area and figure out which one suits you best regardless of style or affiliation.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 12, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Why not open your mind to the possibility of learning something completely new? I'd look at what schools are available in your area and figure out which one suits you best regardless of style or affiliation.


This. If I were starting training today, I wouldn't probably worry about what art. I'd start visiting schools and just keep visiting until I saw one that seemed "homey" to me.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd look around too.  While you can work on getting back into fighting shape, technique, etc. on your own, nothing can simulate working with a partner, especially a resisting partner.

If you're in the Denver area, check out Enshin karate.  I've always wanted to try Enshin to see if it lives up to my expectations of it (which are very high), but there's no dojos around me.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 12, 2016)

Where are you? There are TKD MDK schools in a number of places in CO. Since I happen to train and teach at one of them, it's quite possible I might be able to point you in the right direction.
Which forms did you learn? That will tell me a lot about the school you trained in.


----------



## mgotangsoodo (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm in North Denver. I don't recall the names of the forms. My instructor was Master Linda Morey in Gilette NJ and I periodically trained, while preparing for my Cho Dan, at Master Hwang's studio in Springfield, he also presided over the testing.


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 21, 2018)

mgotangsoodo said:


> As a kid (before college) 20 years ago I trained at a TSD MDK gym in Central NJ, I was able to achieve my first Dan before heading off to college and losing touch (and gaining a freshman 20). I now live in Colorado and there aren't any studios within a reasonable distance from my home but I'd like to find a way to pick up my study again. I still have my old Gup manuals and "Soo Bahk Do Tang Soo Do" by Hwang Kee as reference material but no teacher/instructor/trainer available. Has anyone else had some experience picking up on their own? Do I look for a non-MDK affiliated studio, do I look for a similar style, or do I look for something completely different? I'd love people's take on this or some advice.



Bumping this thread to find out what you wound up doing and because I am in a similar position.  I trained for 3 years in the early 80s at Yi's Tang Soo Do in Cherry Hill, NJ.  I didn't get as far as you, as I quit after reaching the rank of Cho Dan Bo.  Then I went off to college, also gained some weight, and left my TSD training behind as I went forward in my life.

I am now in my early 50s, and decided I wanted to start training again.  Only thing is, there are no TSD places around my area to train.  So I am now enrolled in Tae Kwon Do.  And, I am starting as a white belt.  Which is fine by me.  I watched a black belt sparring class, and without doubt, I am not prepared to spar with black belts yet.  

 Most of the kicks, blocks, and punches seem similar or identical to what I remember in TSD.  The color belt forms are different, though, so I have to learn all of that.  And, I need to work myself back into martial arts shape.  It is a hard thing to accept, but 35 years and 70 lbs is something that will take time to get back to.

But back to OP's original question.  While I would like a chance to practice TSD again with a real TSD master, it is not something that is in the cards, for now.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 21, 2018)

Take it one day at a time. Train consistently. Your fitness level will improve, and as far as sparring with black belts, you have to build up to that. At this point, train hard and be a bad *** white belt.


----------



## mgotangsoodo (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for pinging this! Long story short, I started again and have been for the last year and a half. It's been hard, especially building consistency. There's a longer story there but it will have to wait as I don't have time to fully respond at the moment.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 22, 2018)

Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Hanshi (Mar 24, 2018)

Although isshinryu was my first training, tang soo do was my second, along with judo.  Tsd is a fine martial art and is quite challenging.  My black belt certificate is signed by Kwang Kee, the founder.  I never thought anything about it until Gm Kim, founder of Kyukido pointed it out and was quite impressed by it.  But I'm only a first dan in it and never pursued it any further.  It however, grounded me, helping with my other martial arts studies.


----------

